# A ten for "Mojo"



## robert carter (Nov 1, 2014)

I had a great few days at Horse Creek this year. hunted a good bit with Allen. I always manage to eat about half of the snacks Dennis brings and had some fire ant flavored tater chips..really.
   I had done a lot of scouting this year. Actually one full day of burning boot leather to go along with a few recent pig hunts. I had two particular places in mind for a hunt. One was a red oak that was really showing sign when I had scouted it a few days before the hunt and another is a proven "rut" funnel by some Swamp chestnut oaks and a big over cup.
   On My first evenings hunt I went to the red oak and it looked like it had fell out and the pigs had cleaned it up. the sign was not as hot as before so I went to plan B the funnel. I climbed a skinny tree up to near 20" feet because cover was lacking. There was about a 5 ' drop off as well. Near dark I saw a bobcat come by and then heard a Buck running a doe in a thicket nearby. They finally got out of earshot. right at last light I heard something and a doe was standing exactly 8 yards away. I managed to get up and start to draw on her when my safety belt made a sound and she got gone.
   the next morning I was on stand before daylight. I grunted a few times after good light and then sat back. at 8:06 I heard a deer coming and saw a nice Buck headed toward the funnel. At 14 yards he turned near broadside and stopped. He was sniffing at what I later saw was a scrape a few yards upwind of him. I remember hitting anchor and seeing the arrow hit maybe an inch or two from where I was looking. I was high in the tree and the arrow looked high but came out low. He ran hard for maybe 75 yards and I heard him crash I was sure. 
   I had to sit down quickly as I always get the shakes bad after a shot. I finally got myself together and texted a few friends that I had shot a buck. I climbed down and walked a blood trail I could stand up and see plenty good. 
   He was a beautiful buck and my first ever ten point. I killed him with my trusty old R/D homemade longbow "Mojo". Its butt ugly but truly a killer.
   I must thank Allen for helping me get the critter out. I boned him out and recently got a bigger meat sack and we could hardly zip it up. I would guess the deer at 175 lbs.I was right at a mile in the swamp.
 Thank you Lord for good health,friends and a fine buck.RC


----------



## robert carter (Nov 1, 2014)

One more pic...


----------



## Skunkhound (Nov 1, 2014)

Wow! What a beauty. Congratulations on a great hunt.


----------



## Dennis (Nov 1, 2014)

That's a fine buck swamper


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Nov 1, 2014)

congrats RC thats a fine buck


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 1, 2014)

Mighty fine RC. .... mighty fine! !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rix56 (Nov 1, 2014)

*Wow, what a public land trophy*

Beautiful deer, way to go


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Nov 1, 2014)

Way to go RC!


----------



## BBowman (Nov 2, 2014)

Robert, you are very deserving of such a fine buck. He's been long over due. Congrats cuz!


----------



## Glenn (Nov 2, 2014)

Beautiful Buck! Congratulations! 

He looks bigger than 175lbs...


----------



## chenryiv (Nov 2, 2014)

Way to go!! Congrats RC!!


----------



## Al33 (Nov 2, 2014)

Your time and effort preparing for your hunt obviously paid off big time. Congratulations RC, well deserved and beautiful buck.

You boys at Horse Creek have been tearing them up this year. I have really enjoyed reading about all the success stories and other tidbits here and on FB.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Nov 2, 2014)

Congrats RC, nice buck.


----------



## Mudfeather (Nov 2, 2014)

You are a picture of hard hunting and a God given ability honed and sharpened to an above average predator...

Happy for you my friend!!


----------



## Allen Oliver (Nov 2, 2014)

Fine Buck RC. I really enjoyed Hunting with you this past week. Especially being able to share in helping you pack out the MOJO Ten. Congrats again Brother.


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 2, 2014)

Nice buck RC and well deserved. That area sounds special.....


----------



## ALwoodsman (Nov 2, 2014)

Congrats on a nice buck!


----------



## Munkywrench (Nov 2, 2014)

Awesome RC. He sure is a brute. That's how you turn boot leather into food right there


----------



## Jayin J (Nov 2, 2014)

RC way to go.   Awesome Rack too.   Congrats Buddy!


----------



## stick-n-string (Nov 2, 2014)

Man that's awesome!! What a great public land buck!


----------



## swackinswampdonkeys (Nov 2, 2014)

Dang this gets me fired up just reading the story, I bet it was a hunt that could never be forgotten! Congrats on a awesome deer, can't say it surprises me though coming from you Mr. RC!!


----------



## Todd Cook (Nov 2, 2014)

Mighty fine buck! You don't see to many like that fall to the longbow. Congratulations.


----------



## Pointpuller (Nov 2, 2014)

Awesome buck, sounds like he was a well deserved trophy.  Congrats and thanks for the great story.


----------



## GrayG (Nov 3, 2014)

That's a wall hanger for sure! Congratulations RC and well deserved!


----------



## bam_bam (Nov 3, 2014)

that was a heck of a deer. Glad I was there to be able to see it first hand. Congrats Robert.


----------



## Slasher (Nov 4, 2014)

*Thanks for sharing...*

As always a pleasure to read your tales of 
DeerSlaying!!!

A dandy public land swamp buck!!!


Over the years... reading RC's words of wisdom...both on here and on tradgang- I realized that 
if Mr Carter would write a book... I'd buy it!!!

RC- you do it year after year... you scout... you go farther, you go deeper, and you slay so fine animals...
A showman for the old addage,  "The harder I work, the luckier I get!!!"


----------



## robert carter (Nov 5, 2014)

Thank you guys for the comments. I appreciate the nice words . I get lucky a lot. Martin that is a special place. In a 100 yard circle of that tree I climbed I have killed a  at least a dozen pigs and a few deer. There have been  other racked bucks shot there with stickbows as well. John and Chris have killed a lot of critters there , I just happen to hunt it this time . RC


----------



## eman1885 (Nov 5, 2014)

nice buck!


----------



## JBranch (Nov 5, 2014)

You, sir, are in a league of your own. It was nice to meet you at Horse Creek, thanks for all that you did for the hunters in camp. Congrats on a well deserved trophy!!


----------



## OconeeDan (Nov 6, 2014)

That's a really nice buck!  Way to go!
Dan


----------

